# UFC 85: BEDLAM Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 85: BEDLAM*
Date: 6/7/2008
Event Type: International Event
Location: The O2 Arena (London, England)​

----------


Main Card Bouts:


[43-6-0] *Matt Hughes* vs. *Thiago Alves* [18-4-0]

[10-3-1] *Fabricio Werdum* vs. *Brandon Vera* [8-1-0]

[15-1-0] *Michael Bisping* vs. *Jason Day* [17-5-0]

[14-3-0] *Marcus Davis* vs. *Mike Swick* [11-2-0]

[26-7-2] *Nate Marquardt* vs. *Thales Leites* [12-1-0]


----------


Preliminary Bouts:


[15-6-0] *Jorge Rivera* vs. *Martin Kampmann* [15-2-0]

[13-1-0] *Matt Wiman* vs. *Thiago Tavares* [13-1-0]

[23-7-0] *Jason Lambert* vs. *Luiz Cane* [8-1-0]

[14-8-0] *Roan Carneiro* vs. *Kevin Burns* [4-1-0]

[12-9-0] *Jess Liaudin* vs. *Paul Taylor* [8-3-1]

[6-4-0] *Antoni Hardonk* vs. *Neil Wain* [4-0-0]


----------


Former two-time UFC Welterweight Champion MATT HUGHES begins his run for an unprecedented third title against a young gun eager to take his place near the top of the 170-pound ladder, in Brazilian slugger THIAGO "PITBULL" ALVES. Plus, Michael "The Count" Bisping, Brandon "The Truth" Vera, Fabricio "Vai Cavalo" Werdum, Mike "Quick" Swick, Marcus "The Irish Hand Grenade" Davis are all in action as well!

UFC 85: BEDLAM - Saturday, June 7, live from the O2 Arena in London, England, on pay-per-view in the USA, and on Setanta Sports in the United Kingdom.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

The Return of the Hitman.

Enough reason for me to buy this puppy. So stoked to see how he deals with another powerhouse.

I also get to see Liddell, Werdum, Vera, Marquardt, Leities, Davis and Swick. Sickness.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Got Tickets   

Anyone else going?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Rashad's going to shock the UK.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn, even the pre-lims look delicious. I can't wait for this card, and I like Rashad in the main event. He's getting to be underrated, has some solid striking, is intelligent and trains with a great camp. I think he'll be ready. It won't be easy, since the only guy who treated Liddell like garbage was Rampage, but I see Rashad winning. Hell, even Jardine had to work for his victory.

Werdum vs Vera is going to be interesting stuff. I like Werdum, maybe by submission if he actually sets up his takedowns. 

Kampmann's back, hellz yes, and he's facing a tough guy. This will be a fun fight. I can see either guy winning, but I like Kampy here.

Davis vs Swick will be a stand-up battle, and of course, I'm taking Marcus Davis. His chin is durable and his stand-up is better.

Marquardt vs Leites will show me where Thales is at right now. if he does really well, then he's ready for the next step. If he loses, which very well could happen, then he still needs work. Marquardt's a studly man, so I see this being competitive.

Thiago Tavares, make daddy proud.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good card, I'll take Liddell in the main event. This is just a horrible matchup for Rashad, his standup has improved but it hasn't been tested against a guy like Liddell. His takedowns are poor compared to Liddells sprawl so I don't see Rashad putting him on his back. Chuck has a significant reach advantage as well which may frustrate Evans and make his shots worse and make him struggle even more during the exchanges. I just don't see where Evans may have an advantage during this fight. Liddells usual disadvantage is that his conditioning isn't that great but in this match, I don't see him having a problem in that area due to Rashads recent performances. His conditioning isn't great either.

I'm looking forward to Swick vs. Davis, Swick may have a nice reach advantage but I'd say Marcus has the better hands and chin. Swick has never shown a great chin before and it doesn't take much for Marcus to knock you out. He's been a roll lately and I don't think Swick will be the man to stop him.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This card is shaping up nicely, even though it pains me to think Shogun was supposed to be in it. Either way, shaping up nicely. I personally can't wait to see Rashad eat some loopin liddels, and I think Werdum is gonna handle Vera! Nothing against Vera, but I think Werdum will fight a smart fight and get a sub second round.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

"The Irish Hand Grenade" is going to destroy Swick. I'm going to love that. Davis = MUCH better combos, uses angles better, has A LOT more power. If he touches Swick on the jaw, expect a finish that looks reminiscent to his destruction of Liaudin. 

I like my boy Nate "The Great" via UD over Thales. Like DrewMone said, this fight will gauge where Leites is on the 185 lb. map right now in his career.

Wiman & Tavares has the possibility to be FOTN. I personally...like Matt in that bout.

Taylor versus Jess "The Joker" has SLUGFEST written all over it. That's going to be tremendous as well. I see Taylor out-striking Liaudin for a round & 1/2, then tagging Jess on the button, getting him outta there.

Of course, Kampmann is FINALLY BACK, and he's got a good test in "El Conquistador." Should be pretty entertaining for 2 rounds I'll say, then Martin will submit Jorge with something flashy.

The Werdum we saw versus 'Zaga. Yeah, if he shows up in the fight with Vera, we could see Brandon suffer his 2nd loss in a row. FabWerdum's striking is improving rapidly, and he's quietly dangerous on the feet. We know how good Vera's striking is...but will he push the pace? He sure didn't again Tim-may. We'll see how it goes.

My opinion on the main event almost EXACTLY mirrors Nick_V03's thoughts on Chuckles vs. Sugar. For details, read his post. Regardless, I see Liddell winning via 2nd round G-n-P stoppage (ala the ending of his 2nd fight with Ortiz).

Okkk


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

T.B. said:


> "The Irish Hand Grenade" is going to destroy Swick. I'm going to love that. Davis = MUCH better combos, uses angles better, has A LOT more power. If he touches Swick on the jaw, expect a finish that looks reminiscent to his destruction of Liaudin.


I haven't made up my mind about that fight but do you think if Swick loses he will think about dropping down?


----------



## MMASPARTAN420 (Apr 11, 2008)

Are you on glue?? rashad doesnt have the power in his hands to punch out liddell.. doesnt have the take downs to take him down or the chin to withstand liddells punching power.. rashad will not see the third round of this fight.. he'll be lucky to see 2nd..


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I haven't made up my mind about that fight but do you think if Swick loses he will think about dropping down?


Yes im sure hes already thinking bout moving down to lightweight after only one fight at welterweight:confused03:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

ean6789 said:


> Yes im sure hes already thinking bout moving down to lightweight after only one fight at welterweight:confused03:


It was a joke, because he dropped down to welterweight after only one loss at middleweight.


----------



## gabb (May 27, 2006)

Chuck is going to win this inside of 2 rounds, think he has got the Hunger back and he knows now he is close to being out of the Title picture for a long,long time with anothe loss.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*UFC 85: No Surprises*

Hard to get excited about a card where there is no real rivalry between fighters and the outcomes of the fights are fairly predictable. 
Liddell by TKO vs Evans - Going to be striking clinic unless we see a vastly improved Rashad.
Werdum by TKO vs Vera - May be the fight in which Vera realises that the heavyweight division is for heavyweights. 
Davis by TKO vs Swick - Threshing machine style standup cannot get you to the top in the UFC. Swick should be in a boy band not an octagon. 
Kampmann by SUB vs Rivera - Rivera will dominate most of the fight until he decides to find a way to lose, ensuring his proud 50% win record remains intact. 

I genuinely would like to be surprised, but i doubt i will be.


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Is The Iceman Back?*

Can Chuck come back into the spotlight and stop an undefeated Rashad Evans in violent fashion? In my opinion, the only way people are gonna have the same hype about "The Iceman" is if he brutally KO's Evans in the Main Event. Where's the lightning fast striking with the power in each hand to break bone? I'm sorry to say that I miss the chuck of old. Where's the excitment? Where's the killer instinct? The last fight between Liddell and Silva was a bore! He needs this to be an exciting fight, or he might just turn into the next Andre Arlovski....a good fighter, but no longer the fans favorite(performance-wise).


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I actually hope Rashad wins. So Chuck could be dropped from the rankings and hopefully we'll see Tito vs Rashad II.

I'm more interested in the Werdum Vera match. I hope Vera wins.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

liddell will knock him out


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Liddell should have this in the bag rashad likes to stand and bang before going for the ground, and chucks TDD is impressive should be more than able to KO rashad

Edit: Heres to Kampmann for the win!


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

I have:
Evans: TKO
Vera: Submission
Swick: KO
Kampmann: Submission

I think that Rashad has an explosive takedown(I feel like a better takedown than Tito at this point in time) and a good ground game. Pretty sure his plan is gonna be to take Chuck down, and drop some bombs, until he gets the KO, or until the ref stops the fight.

I say Vera, because I think he literally needs this win to get back into the spotlight. Yea Werdum beat Gabe, but it doesn't make him that much better than Brandon. So I'm gonna have to give my vote to Vera on this one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't look for anymore rounds than two in the main event. Iceman's gonna end it. The LHW division is gettin even better right now. I see Liddell lookin to make another run.:thumbsup:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

You are a seriously messed up being WhoopDat.
How can you fit so much illogical nonsense into one post.
It's the work of an evil genuis.


----------



## 54iceman is god (Sep 9, 2007)

chuck lidell wins by knockout


----------



## MMA_FREAK (Apr 20, 2008)

Liddell Wins By Ko And Its Not Even A Fight For Him


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Chuck Lidell isn't 25-5-0, he has two loses to rampage and a loss to Jardine;therefore, he would be 25-5-3. That would mean he has more loses then Evans. Is he trying to consider his loses draws? Maybe that is not updated or something.


it means 25 wins, 5 losses and 0 draws. FYI the losses were to Horn, Couture, Rampage x 2 and Jardine.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

wow is it me or is it like watching tito vs liddel #3. Rashad is gonna get raped in this matchup i feel bad for rashad here. The verdum vs vera fight is gonna rock, im pulling for verdum here not much a of a vera fan only fight i've actually seen was the one where silvia put on a little snore fest.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't see a way Evans can finish Liddel. Chuck's ground game is pretty damn good, and on their feet Evans will be in trouble.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL Marcus Davis is going to MURDER Swick...It's like throwing a puppy to the lions LOL!

If Chuck is in the same shape mentally and physically against Rashad as Silva he'll take Rashad via TKO in the second.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> This card is pure crap. What in the hell is Dana White thinking? I thought that Dana could put together a better card then this, what is he on crack? I love Dana don't get me wrong, but his head is up his ass. The only good fight is evans vs lidell and that's it. If you guys are willing to pay to see this, then why not commit highway robbery. Why would anyone pay for such a crappy card? Your guess is as good as mine!



Are you retarded or something? Since when has Dana White been the UFC match maker?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sooo...looks like this fight MAY be off. Rumour waiting to be confirmed that Chucky is injured.

Thought I would toss the info here incase the other thread dies.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, UFC confirmed it this morning. Chuck still wanted to fight put Dana forced him to pull out of the match due to a torn hamstring. Poor Chuck. It'll interesting though, to see how they replace that fight.


----------



## Hardcore Harry (Apr 7, 2008)

Servatose said:


> Yeah, UFC confirmed it this morning. Chuck still wanted to fight put Dana forced him to pull out of the match due to a torn hamstring. Poor Chuck. It'll interesting though, to see how they replace that fight.


According to what Dana said on UFC.com they plan on giving the live audience 13 fights.

I also heard that James Irvin could be the replacement against Rashad.

Is this a PPV event in the US, or are you getting it on Spike?


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

AndyHI said:


> I have:
> Evans: TKO
> *Vera: Submission*
> Swick: KO
> ...


Verra: submission???? over werdum???

werdums subs are ridiculous
he went to a decision with nog


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Werdum's an excellent grappler, both pure and MMA, he's not getting subbed by Brandon Vera. He can sub Vera, but he will not be subbed.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Hughes will destroy Alves imo. Should be fun to watch though. And with Bisping and Leben ... this PPV went from me not being overly interested to me being pretty excited for it. The Bisping Leben fight should be pretty good. Leben being someone already well established in his division, coming off of a fight which made it appear as if he's improved. Bisping better not take him lightly, I don't think he will though. Thoughts/Predictions?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

a win for Alves will bring him the winner of the GSP vs Fitch fight, can't wait.:thumbsup:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Hell yea Kampmann is back! :thumb02:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

I just re watched GSP vs Hughes 3. 
God Damn! What a beat down! GSP is at least 15 pounds heavier than Hughes in that fight. 
Everyone who thinks Hughes will have a strength advantage vs Alves is seriously mistaken. 
Alves will own Hughes!
Sig bets welcome.:cool02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Damone said:


> Werdum's an excellent grappler, both pure and MMA, he's not getting subbed by Brandon Vera. He can sub Vera, but he will not be subbed.


He could after being rocked ... but yeah, I think Werdum takes this fight as well.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rated said:


> He could after being rocked ... but yeah, I think Werdum takes this fight as well.


I've rarely, if ever, seen Werdum really rocked. Sure, he falls down to his butt, but he recovers incredibly fast. I don't think I've ever seen him on wobbly legs.

I'm hoping Werdum takes this, since I want to see Werdum vs Nog 2. I loved their first fight, and Werdum's gotten so much better, and this would be a 25 minute fight. Ah yeah, baby, that's the stuff I've been looking for.

If Alves can avoid the takedown, then he can win this. Hughes' stand-up sucks, while Alves' is solid. I think Hughes will take this, but it could really go either way. Most think hughes is done, but I don't. Hughes got schooled by GSP, it happens. That doesn't mean he's finished.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I understand the use of the word bedlam but it sounds funny and not right for a PPV title.. Nice card though I won't be getting it, I'm all spent out after UFC 81-84:confused05:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> The only thing I can't agree on is Lidell finishing off Rashad and here is why.


*UFCfan81* : "Because Liddell has a severe hamstring injury."

Well done UFCfan81, thats the smartest thing you've said in a long time. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFCfan81 said:


> Lidell should retire and give it a rest, his performance agaisnt Silva was boring, his performance against Jardine was boring, and Jardine came off the UF Show and he beat Chucks ass, and won a UD. Chuck Lidell in my view is washed up, and should RETIRE FOREVER! And never, ever, return to the octagon again!


Not so sure about that. Yeah he's lost 2 out of his last three right? In acuality, He's lost 2 out of his last 10 fights. 
He's still in the position to make a good run at that belt again. 
Chuck has crazy knock out power, don't count him out UFCfan81.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

What I find ironic is that they won't give another shot to Franklin because Silva beat him twice, but they Dana really wants to make Rampage-Lidell 3 happen. I guess that shows who's better buddies with him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFCfan81 said:


> Two different guys in two different weight-classes that can't beat the champion, how Ironic is that? I'm talking about Chuck Lidell vs Rampage, lost 2 times by way of KO, and Rich "Ace" Franklin vs Silva, lost 2 times by way of KO. So you tell me even if he can get back to the top of that mountatin how will he handle Rampage again? Rmapage knocked him out 2 times. I know what you're going to say, anything can happen, it's true it can, but I doubt it will happen with Rampage if he faces Chuck again everyone would see the same result, over, and over, again! So when you say don't count him out I'm pretty sure most people already done that, when it comes to him getting title shot! But no has counted him out as a competetor in the UFC!


I hear you.........
I honestly don't see Jackson Staying on top of the pile of LHWs for too much longer though.
LHW division is stacked right now and Liddell is a mover. Rampage can be hurt with knees coming under his chin, we all saw that when Wandy rocked his clock. So I don't see it unlikley for Chuck to switch up his game plan.

On any grounds I beleive he's too dangerous when he moves to count him out against anyone.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

UFCfan81 said:


> Lidell should retire and give it a rest, his performance agaisnt Silva was boring ... Chuck Lidell in my view is washed up, and should RETIRE FOREVER! And never, ever, return to the octagon again!



the worst mma comment of all time. R*tarded! BTW liddell would of put rashad to sleep!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Chuck vs. Silva was an entertaining fight. Chuck would also destroy Rashad in my humble opinion. Go to page 1 if you want to see my thoughts on that fight if it were to happen in the future.

Anyways, this event is alright. I'm looking forward to Davis vs. Swick the most.

Considering Karo is out of the title hunt, if Marcus Davis wins this, it could seriously put him into title contention.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

matt hugjes in the second
Michael Bisping 3rd D
James Irvin because he will work for it
Fabricio Werdum UD
Marcus Davis UD

My 2 cent


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

UFCfan81 said:


> Lidell should retire and give it a rest, his performance agaisnt Silva was boring, his performance against Jardine was boring, and Jardine came off the UF Show and he beat Chucks ass, and won a UD. Chuck Lidell in my view is washed up, and should RETIRE FOREVER! And never, ever, return to the octagon again!


Anyone who thinks liddellraise01: v silva was boring must be retarded. thats all i was saying. i mean after two guys go to war and put their bodies on the line in one of the all time great fights and some moron then says it "was boring". Ridiculous comment is all i was saying. 

any fan who never wants to see chuck liddell in the octagan again is not a fan IMO. the guy has a highlight reel of some of the best KO's the sport has ever seen and then you think hes boring just dont see it and dont see how anyone can agree with yoi.

no offence but hey if you feel the need to go and insult people be my guest. Dont really care much.:confused03:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

You've moved into a different conversation with yourself, "UFCfan81"


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, I hope Bisping, Rashad, and Hughes get KTFO. Too bad that the only one with a decent chance of happening is Leben KOing Bisping.


----------



## petite_dodue (May 8, 2008)

I prefer Hulk Hogan then Bret Hart but hey that's me!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

First off i have to ask is. WTF BEDLAM? What kind of name is that


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I think the James Irvin vs. Rashad will be a good fight. Nice name....


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

UFCFAN81 is so wrong.....Chuck may not be able to beat rampage, ill give him that (you never know) but the difference is there are a lot of ppl who can beat rampage, I wouldn't count out Forrest, he beat Rua and ppl counted him out then, Rua could take him out again, and i hope for rampage's sake that wandy loses to Jardine, cause if he picks up 2 more wins after that, there's going to be more of rampages blood on Wandi's knees. Even if Wandi loses there's still Jardine, who i would count out. And Im missing someone, hmmmm who could it be, oh yeah MACHIDA. Machida is going to pick Tito apart then pick apart rampage next


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Suizida said:


> UFCFAN81 is so wrong.....Chuck may not be able to beat rampage, ill give him that (you never know) but the difference is there are a lot of ppl who can beat rampage, I wouldn't count out Forrest, he beat Rua and ppl counted him out then, Rua could take him out again, and i hope for rampage's sake that wandy loses to Jardine, cause if he picks up 2 more wins after that, there's going to be more of rampages blood on Wandi's knees. Even if Wandi loses there's still Jardine, who i would count out. And Im missing someone, hmmmm who could it be, oh yeah MACHIDA. Machida is going to pick Tito apart then pick apart rampage next


I agree with alot of your post. But I think Tito might pull off an upset.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

UFCfan81 said:


> I couldn't agree with you more on that one buddy! You're 110% correct, Lidell kisses Dana's ass to the point where no one can tell where Lidells head and Dana's ass begins.
> 
> I think Dana White loves to play favorites, while giving other fighters he likes a lot top-pay-day-matches, while other not-well-known fighters are stuck in the locker room with potentially more talent then that of their predisessors.
> 
> ...


theres no way hughes would drop down to lightweight he is a HUGE WW and if anything could move up to middleweight

are you talking about A. Silva or Wandy
either way its dumb

A.Silva already is a middlweight and he wouldnt drop down to WW to fight GSP he is a HUGE MW and if anything could move up to LHW

Wandy even if he did move down to MW GSP is a WW so he would have to move up 
unless youre talking about a catchweight then no


and i would have no interest seeing couture lidell 4
I dont see it happening any different than 2 and 3

and i dont know what youre talking about with Lidell he is still a force at LHW as long as he has that KO power he will be


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

also UFCFAN when you were saying lidell should retire because his position is like Franklins in that they cant beat the champion then are you saying that Ace should retire as well?


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

can't wait for bisping to fight again, he looks awesome at middleweight and i want to see someone test him also i can't wait to see how many people jump on bisping's nuts when he knocks leben out haha


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

gibboeng9 said:


> can't wait for bisping to fight again, he looks awesome at middleweight and i want to see someone test him also i can't wait to see how many people jump on bisping's nuts when he knocks leben out haha


I see Bisbing beating Leben. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

J.P. said:


> I see Bisbing beating Leben. :thumbsup:


Bisping is facing Jason Day now and I thik he will win.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The Legend said:


> Bisping is facing Jason Day now and I thik he will win.


Yeah, lot of changes in this card.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Legend said:


> Bisping is facing Jason Day now and I thik he will win.


I disagree
Im taking Day in this one he showed some solid standup
and has a good ground game

Im taking Day by sub Rd. 2


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Day vs Bisping is a coin flip fight. I can't pick a winner at this moment.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I dislike Bisping for the same reason as Kimbo, I think he's overhyped, he has not beaten any big names yet, and some people are already saying he should challenge Silva, when he gets KTFO all the hype will end.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Damone said:


> Day vs Bisping is a coin flip fight. I can't pick a winner at this moment.


I got Bisping by a big margin. I do think Day could win but right now I think The Count is a big favorite.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Pyros said:


> I dislike Bisping for the same reason as Kimbo, I think he's overhyped, he has not beaten any big names yet, and some people are already saying he should challenge Silva, when he gets KTFO all the hype will end.


Who's hyping him up though... the UFC.

He's fought legitimate competition he's not some street fighter that one day decided to do MMA and thinks he's the toughest man on the planet after fighting two clowns.


----------



## nablur (Nov 13, 2007)

*Here's the latest and rapidly changing card*

MAIN CARD (TELEVISED)

Thiago Alves vs. Matt Hughes 
Michael Bisping vs. Jason Day 
Marcus Davis vs. Mike Swick 
Thales Leites vs. Nate Marquardt 
Brandon Vera vs. Fabricio Werdum 
PRELIMINARY CARD (NOT TELEVISED)

Martin Kampmann vs. Jorge Rivera 
Thiago Tavares vs. Matt Wiman 
Luiz Cane vs. Jason Lambert 
Roan Carneiro vs. Ryo Chonan 
Jess Liaudin vs. Paul Taylor 
Antoni Hardonk vs. Neil Wain


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn, they should put that pre-lim on an UFN main card or something. Too freakin' good.

So far, this card still looks really good. All important fights.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

man this card is ******* cursed it went from chuck liddell vs shogun to liddell vs evans, to evans vs irin, to evan vs cane, to cane vs lambert lmao


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

mmawrestler said:


> man this card is ******* cursed it went from chuck liddell vs shogun to liddell vs evans, to evans vs irin, to evan vs cane, to cane vs lambert lmao


as far as i know evans vs cane was never happenin. cane vs lambert was always slated originally.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Compared to 84 this card is lacking in commercial fights even though there are some very good matchups there. Was looking forward to Chuck fight anyone, then Bisping and Leben was a great prospect and then Evans and Irvin and all that has changed.

I've got tickets but this is one I'd rather just watch at home :dunno:


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

Sorry To Say But Liddel Is Not In The Main Event Or The Whole Card


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

Alves Vs Hughes Let Me Get My Wallet Out. Terrible Card Almost As Bad As Bisping Rashad Main Event. I Will Wait Til The Next One.


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

Im An Idoit Forget About That Last Post About Liddel


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Bob Pataki said:


> Compared to 84 this card is lacking in commercial fights even though there are some very good matchups there. Was looking forward to Chuck fight anyone, then Bisping and Leben was a great prospect and then Evans and Irvin and all that has changed.
> 
> I've got tickets but this is one I'd rather just watch at home :dunno:


Are you willing to sell your tickets?


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

kilik said:


> Are you willing to sell your tickets?


If I get what I paid for them...


----------



## JayMuayThai (May 28, 2008)

*crap*

i am very dissapointed with dana white and the ufc for giving us a joke of a card, he promised us 13 top quality fights and our main event consists of a has been and probably one of the only decent fighters on the card. Me and my friends all paid £135 a ticket because lidell was on the card and now to be honest after all the pull outs etc we just arnt bothered about going. Really Gutted the UFC has once again kept the better fighters for the us audiences.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Joke of a card? The card is still good stuff, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Joke of a card? The card is still good stuff, what the hell are you talking about?


I don't get what everybody is talking about, with how many injuries there has been to this card there are some solid fights on this card.


----------



## JayMuayThai (May 28, 2008)

Damone said:


> Joke of a card? The card is still good stuff, what the hell are you talking about?


compared to ufc 84 the card is poor, my opinion especially for the money we have paid.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's hard to beat a card like UFC 84, as that was a great, great card. UFC 85 still has some really interesting fights, like Leites vs Marquardt, Alves vs Hughes, Fab Doom vs Vera and Davis vs Swick. All of those fights are important, and hell, we could be seeing new contenders.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

That really is the only problem; UFC 84 is just a hard card to follow. Add in the fact that a ton of fighters have dropped from the card, and some people start off with a negative expectation. 

It doesn't matter in some peoples eyes that the replacement fights are almost as good or even better because their "faith", so to speak, in the card has been shaken.

Put all that together and I understand why it is hard for some people, especially more casual fans, to get hyped. I also understand people not neccesarily wanting to shell out another 50 bones after doing it less than a month earlier.

But I can gaurentee there will be some really awsome fights on this card; so many close mathch ups. I won't be super hyped going in, but I am pretty sure I will be very satisfied by nights end.


----------



## nablur (Nov 13, 2007)

*Vera Vera Vera*

I've been waiting to see Vera fight again.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Me too...I don't know why but that fight excites me the most.


----------



## JayMuayThai (May 28, 2008)

na what it is.. we all paid to see Chuck thats why it sold out so quickly, the guys a legend and to be honest alot of people wouldnt of gone looking at the card currently. I like the UFC and im a pretty big fan but I may not get a chance again to see Chuck fight live unless i travelled to america, so I think that is why im so dissapointed especially with the fact a few other biggish names pulled out and were not really replaced.


----------



## nablur (Nov 13, 2007)

*Leben got busted*



UFCfan81 said:


> Is this a typo: It says on the main card bouts that Michael Bisping is going to fight Jason Day? But on the poster it shows that Michael Bisping is going to fight Chris Leben? Typo or something. I could of sworn Jason Day is still on the latest Ultimate fighter show, is he not? Confussing!


Leben got busted.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

JayMuayThai said:


> na what it is.. we all paid to see Chuck thats why it sold out so quickly, the guys a legend and to be honest alot of people wouldnt of gone looking at the card currently. I like the UFC and im a pretty big fan but I may not get a chance again to see Chuck fight live unless i travelled to america, so I think that is why im so dissapointed especially with the fact a few other biggish names pulled out and were not really replaced.



You've said yourself Chuck got injured, how is that Dana White and the UFC's fault? It's just bad luck, and it's been a fuckin cursed card from the beginning. You're moaning about the mponey you paid but the UFC were fully intending to deliver Liddell to the fans here in England.

I lost some excitment after all the injuries, but I've got a feeling some of the fights are going to be wars. In fact the more I think about it the more I like the Vera, Hughes, Davis and Marquardt fights. I'm looking forward to see Vera most but Kampmann too.

Sure I wish Shogun, Liddell, Evans, Irvin etc were all on the card but there will be plenty more UFC's here in the future and I'll be going to all of them :thumb02:


----------



## JayMuayThai (May 28, 2008)

Bob Pataki said:


> You've said yourself Chuck got injured, how is that Dana White and the UFC's fault? It's just bad luck, and it's been a fuckin cursed card from the beginning. You're moaning about the mponey you paid but the UFC were fully intending to deliver Liddell to the fans here in England.
> 
> I lost some excitment after all the injuries, but I've got a feeling some of the fights are going to be wars. In fact the more I think about it the more I like the Vera, Hughes, Davis and Marquardt fights. I'm looking forward to see Vera most but Kampmann too.
> 
> Sure I wish Shogun, Liddell, Evans, Irvin etc were all on the card but there will be plenty more UFC's here in the future and I'll be going to all of them :thumb02:


yeah ur right im sure as soon as im there ill be just as hyped as the last card i went to see.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> Can anyone tell me why Chris Leben isn't fighting Michael Bisping anymore? What happened with that match up? With that fight taken off the card, I doubt I will order this one. This is a pretty weak card, but UFC 87 Seek and Destroy will be an awesome card, so many good fights.


He his serving time for an old DUI charge i think it is. he tried to get it cleared up so he could get a visa, probably expecting community service, and got his ass taken to jail. He isn't in for long, infact he might be out already, but he meant he wouldn't have been able to train properly for the fight so dropped out.

Bisping Day should be a fun fight even if I was looking forward to Bisping finally fighting a striker.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

*Winners At Ufc 85*

Of Course Matt Hughes, Michael Bisping, Fabricio Verdum, Nate "the Great" And The Irish Hand Granade.... 

By The Way Who Is Going To Be The #1 Contender For The Ufc Mw Title???? Is The Ufc Getting Michael Bisping To Be That Man???? Is There Going To Be A Bisping Vs. Franklin To Determine The #1 Contendership???

How About A 3rd Fight Between The Ace And The Spider... 3rd May Be The Charm For Rich Franklin...

Damn!!!!!! I'm Juiced On Ufc


----------



## Jfac90 (May 29, 2008)

The fight card is hella boring except for the main match...i give it to hughes tko in the 1st lol


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

Jfac90 said:


> The fight card is hella boring except for the main match...*i give it to hughes tko in the 1st *lol


Are you serious ? It ain't gonna be that easy for Hughes, no doubt about that.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

*Ok*

And When Matt Hughes Has Had An Easy Night????? But He Will Be The Victor, No Doubt...


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

What do you think of Alves? I am betting on him to beat hughes


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

*Hmmmm!!!*

I'ts Not Going To Be An Easy Fight For Hughes, But One Thing Is Certain With Matt Hughes He Always Comes Back From Defeat Better Than Before, Of Course With The Exception Of The Ass Whooping Gsp Put On Him At Ufc 79...

Gsp Is Giong To Do The Same Thing Anderson Silva Is Doing To The Middleweight Division... Only Time Will Tell. Speaking Of Rush, How About Ufc 87 Gsp Vs. Fitch????


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I haven't made up my mind about that fight but do you think if Swick loses he will think about dropping down?


Ha! Can you imagine Swick at 155? He'd look like Corey Hill!


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Kampmann's return is on the undercard? That looks really strange if you ask me.

Hughes by split decision.
Verdum by TKO
Bisping by TKO
Rivera by TKO
Marquardt by TKO
Davis by KO
Carneiro by SUB
Lambert by TKO

Let's get this PPV outta the way and make way for Griffin and Forrest :thumbsup:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Kampmann's return is on the undercard? That looks really strange if you ask me.
> 
> Hughes by split decision.
> Verdum by TKO
> ...


LOL you mean Rampage yes :thumb02:


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

:laugh: :laugh: ya my face is red.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> :laugh: :laugh: ya my face is red.


:laugh: no need bud, simple mistake, pretty funny though


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> Kampmann's return is on the undercard? That looks really strange if you ask me.


Especially considering he was going to fight Franklin before his injury.


----------



## pei-kickboxer (May 25, 2008)

cant wait to see how hughes is going to do. should be an alright night.. could be better. hopefully everyone fights good


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

Hughes By Split Decision????? Worst Case Scenario Unanimous Desicion....


----------



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm surprised so many people are thinking Hughes. I got Alves in this...I think the Hughes train is slowly coming to a halt.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm picking Hughes by TKO in the 3rd. I think Hughes can take Alves down and wear him out. His top positioning is really good, as is his GnP. I don't think his career is coming to a halt just yet. GSP's just a horrible match-up for the guy.

But, Alves can win this fight, since his stand-up is loads better than Hughes'. Should be a good fight, pretty even.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

This fight has the potential to elevate Alves even if he loses.

Depending on how he loses, that is.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Here are my picks for the main card.

I'll pick Matt Hughes by submission in the second round.

Fabricio Werdum by unanimous decision.

Michael Bisping by technical knock out in the third round. This is the hardest fight for me to choose a winner.

Marcus Davis by knock out in the second round.

Nate Marquardt by unanimous decision.

There you have it.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

This gent going down tomorrow night! Damn I love the UFC when it clicks like this.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Alves didn't make weight! Now I'm really unsure about his chances...


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

UFCfan81 said:


> Actually tomorrow at 11:30am til 3:00pm:thumb02:


What? It is 10 P.M. Eastern time. :dunno:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> What? It is 10 P.M. Eastern time. :dunno:


Actually on the cards over in England when they are on PPV you have the choice of ordering them at the same time as you always do or live which would be noon for me because I am on the west coast.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Actually on the cards over in England when they are on PPV you have the choice of ordering them at the same time as you always do or live which would be noon for me because I am on the west coast.


Oh shit thats right. Hmmm I think I will watch it at noon.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

im not really pumped about this card.......:dunno:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> im not really pumped about this card.......:dunno:


I am always pumped about a card. ANY UFC is exciting for me to watch. I can't stand going a while without seeing some sort of MMA. So even though this isn't one of the UFC's strongest cards I am still going to be excited to see it.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I am pumped bout this card cos I am in the UK so for once I won't have to wait 24 hours to see it with 6 minute ads every ten minutes.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Actually on the cards over in England when they are on PPV you have the choice of ordering them at the same time as you always do or live which would be noon for me because I am on the west coast.


Thanks....I was forgetting about this....I was going see some local mma fights in louisiana tommorrow night, so now we can watch this before we leave.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

*Here We Go!!!!!*

Rivera-Kampmann








*WAR KAMPMANN!!!*

Vera-Werdum









Marquardt-Leites









Davis-Swick









Bisping-Day









Hughes-Alves


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I haven't read through the whole thread, but any word on if Alves made weight? While this isn't Liddell/Shogun great, its got some fights I will prolly DL when I get home later.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's my predictions for today's fights. I believe I was only wrong on 1 on the Tito-Machida fight last time.

Matt Hughes vs *Thiago Alves*- This is an interesting match-up. You got the red-hot Thigao Alves vs the greatest WW ever Matt Hughes. There's things that worry me about each fighter. We already know Matt Hughes is fighting Matt Serra next no matter what. Is he overlooking Alves?!? I think Hughes would want to beat Serra more than Hughes. For Alves; since he didn't make weight, what's his cardio like? We all know that Hughes is not going to gas. If Alves does, Hughes will man-handle him. 
I do think Alves wins this one. He's hungry and he's on a roll. Hughes' striking is not on the same level as Alves. If Thiago can keep it standing, he will KO Hughes. If Hughes takes him down, look for a UD. But I
got Alves by a KO.

Fabricio Werdum vs *Brandon Vera[/B- Very important match-up. Winner is a big step closer to the title. As many of you know, I am not a Werdum fan. Many people think he's up there, because of his win vs Gonzaga. I don't think he's better than Napo, I just think he has his number. In his fight with Arlovski, he looked horrible, especially standing. And we all know who specializes in the stand-up game, Brandon Vera. I'm giving the Truth a free pass with his loss vs Sylvia. He landed a few good shots and his hand was broken. If Sylvia couldn't KO him, I doubt Werdum will. A lot of people think Werdum is going to submit the Truth but Vera has trained and beaten a BJJ expert Frank Mir. And Vera is no slouch on the ground.
I expect Vera beating Werdum. If standing up, he should knock him out. If on the ground, it could be Werdum's only shot at winning. It should be a great fight never the less.

Michael Bisping vs Jason Day- This is a very scary fight for my boy Bisping. Jason Day has some serious power. Out of Day's 17 wins, 8 of them have been KO's. Day is also familiar with the ground game; he also has 8 submission victories. We seen what happens to Michael if he gets out struck. Day could definitely beat Bisping standing up, and it would be really hard for Bisping to win. I really see this fight being a war. If it goes to a decision; it has to go to Bisping ( Being a UFC poster boy). 

Nate Marquardt vs Thiales Leites- Thiales may be hot right now; but Marquardt is at the top of the ladder. Nate should beat him standing and he should take him down whenever. Leites has a fabulous ground game, but Nate is too smart to fall for a trap. Marquardt by TKO.

Other matches



Jorge Rivera Vs. Martin Kampmann

Matt Wiman Vs. Thiago Tavares
Roan Carneiro Vs. Kevin Burns
Luiz Cane Vs. Jason Lambert
Paul Taylor Vs. Jess Liaudin
Antoni Hardonk Vs. Eddie Sanchez

Should be a hell of an event.*


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> im not really pumped about this card.......:dunno:


I am very pumped and I am surprised people arent aswell. All 5 fights on the main card are SOLID fights with 10 great ufc fighters. The prelims have some nice fights aswell. I suggest you watch the ufc 85 trailer as it looks great.

This card migth not have any star fighters but they are all still good fighters.

Cant Wait!!!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

So as of now it starts live in 2 hours and 30 minutes?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> So as of now it starts live in 2 hours and 30 minutes?


Yeah, go to ufc.com and go to the UFC 85 banner and it will tell you all about it.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Here we go Werdum is about to show why he's a legit top 5 HW.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Here we go Werdum is about to show why he's a legit top 5 HW.


I hope he does cause I hate Vera's guts. I don't know why he just comes overrated IMO.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

These are some ridiculously fickle fans. They are booing at the drop of the hat and then as soon as a fighter does a little fandom asskissing they start cheering.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you UFC for ******* up the ending to the Hardonk vs Sanchez fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

All in all, a pretty noteworthy card, especially for an event that seemed so jinxed.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Very solid card enjoyed it a lot. Shitty crowd though way to much booing.


----------



## sisdavid (Dec 31, 2006)

*Ufc 85*

How come we already have fight resutls for Hughes and Alves. I thought the fight did not start untill 10pm, but the UFC web site says Alves won. Isn't UFC 85 supposed to start at 10pm here in Florida. This is tripping me out.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Considering Dan Mirg..long name called Werdum/Vera like that and not Kimbo/JT is real bad. 

Hughes looked overwhelmed again, Thiago was too big and strong.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Is it just me or do things go FUBAR every time the UFC does a show in London?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

For the one's who have seen it, how was Paul Taylor vs Jess Liaudin 2?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

hitchcock said:


> man bisbing got lucky i would love to see jason day pound on anderson silva from the rubber guard.
> 
> is it finally time for gsp to face the demons and fight marcus the irish hand grenade davis?


what a horrible horrible post :thumbsdown:


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

sisdavid said:


> How come we already have fight resutls for Hughes and Alves. I thought the fight did not start untill 10pm, but the UFC web site says Alves won. Isn't UFC 85 supposed to start at 10pm here in Florida. This is tripping me out.


10pm? Sounds like a re-run, the event happened at 3pm Florida-time.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

sisdavid said:


> How come we already have fight resutls for Hughes and Alves. I thought the fight did not start untill 10pm, but the UFC web site says Alves won. Isn't UFC 85 supposed to start at 10pm here in Florida. This is tripping me out.


london is another time zone nd the fights are all over allready.....you want the outcome you can find it if you have seen the outcome allready or people writting about it......:thumb02:


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I was kind of let down by this event... I thought it would have been better. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't great either. :dunno:


----------

